# WLAN Problem seit einer woche ...



## Matlox (16. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Forum User,
Ich habe es nun geschafft mal wieder in mein WLan zu kommen und schildere nun schnell mein Problemm und hoffe auf Hilfreiche Antworten, vorerst zu meinem Equipment:

1x Rechner (XP) mit Acer WLan Mini Adapter 802.11b
1x Laptop (XP) mit Intel (intern) WLan G
1x Router Netgear WGR614 (B und G)
1x Siemens Modem von Alice und dazugehöriger Split und Leitung

Ich habe Das Equipment seit 2 Jahren, 1x hat es das Modem geschossen, habe von Alice dan ein neues gesendet bekommen und dan lief wieder alles einwandfrei. ansonsten läuft das Modem und der Router, sowie der PC Tag und Nacht und eig. ohne Probleme.

Alles fing vor einer woche an, PC Laufen lassen, in MSN und co. geblieben und mich ne runde schlafen gelegt von der Arbeit (Webdesigner mit Gewerbe, arbeite von zuhause, von daher is der Router ein wichtiger Bestandteil).

Nach 10 minuten hauts mich aus MSN raus, sehe das WLAN Disconnectet wurde, was ganz selten mal passiert ist, deshalb hab ich mir keine Sorgen gemacht,  war zu faul um aufzustehen und nachzusehen und bin dan eingeschlafen ...

... nach ein paar Stunden wieder aufgewacht war das Wlan immer noch nicht connected und hab mir dan die ersten sorgen gemacht ...

... aufgestanden, versucht Manuell zu connecten ... nix ... Laptop gepackt, Lan kabel angeschlossen ... einwandfreie Funnktion ... --komisch-- ... Router Resetet, WLan neu eingerichtet ... selbes Problem (WLAN wird nur manchmal bei den Verfügbaren Netzwerken angezeigt, 2 andere Router die im Haus verteilt sind werden Konstand angezeigt) ... Wlan auf andere Kanäle gelegt, versucht mit Laptop und Pc per WLAN zu connecten ... selbes Problem, manchmal am PC auf Reparieren geklickt, nach 15 - 30 versuchen manchmal Connected, in Msn eingelogt, rausgeflogen ... MSN ausgemacht, nach erneuten 20 versuchen, Connected, 10 - 30 Sekunden Später, Disconnected ...

MEIN RESULTAT:
- WLAN Router defekt

Heute zum Conrad, 1 zu 1 umgetauscht, neue version erhalten, wieder Netgear WGR614 (B und G).

Router per Kabel eingerichtet, Wlan connected, Laptop WLan geht, Pc ... Netzwerk nicht gefunden, nach wieder 15 - 30 versuchen, Wlan Connected, Laptop Disconnected, Router paar mal umgestellt 1 Std. versucht zu Connecten, jetzt bin ich mit beidem drinnen doch der Router steht mitten im Gang, nun hab ich gelesen das Störgeräte das Wlan netz stören können, doch da hab ich ein zweifel:

- Waurum ging alles 2 Jahre lang mit den selben geräten und von ein auf die andere sekunde nicht mehr?

und wenn es an den Störgeräten Liegen sollte, es ist ein Telefon, eine Mikrowelle und ein Kühlschrank dazwischen (noch paar Haushaltsgeräte), wie bekomme ich meine Leitung wieder auf den alten stand so das ich keine Probleme mehr habe?

LG Danke für alle Antowrten!
Matlox


----------



## AndreG (18. März 2009)

Moin,

Neue Störgeräte dazugekommen in der Zeit?

Geht der Laptob an dem Punkt wo der Rechner steht?

Möglichkeit ne andere Wlan Karte am PC zu testen?

Neu Software installiert? Hatte nen Ähnlihes Prob mal mit VNC ließ sich dort durch nen Update des VNC beheben.

Mfg Andre


----------

